

Steve Jobs speaks out - mronge
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gallery.jobsqna.fortune/

======
mronge
My favorite part of the whole article: “People think focus means saying yes to
the thing you’ve got to focus on. But that’s not what it means at all. It
means saying no to the hundred other good ideas that there are. You have to
pick carefully.”

